# Review on HTPC keyboards, Gyration vs BTC vs Mediapilot



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Picking out a keyboard that will be used for a entertainment center isn't quite the same as picking one for a desktop. It's important that the keyboard be comfortable to use when gaming and using multimedia application from a easy chair.

For ease of review, instead of going into looks, and specifics, I will simply list the pros and cons of each. All the keyboards I'm reviewing are RF keyboards, so the range is a common pro. Also, all keyboards mentioned as tested haven't conflicted with my wireless network or telephones. Keep in mind that although some keyboards have integrated mouse/joysticks that work decent for quite a few games, it's not perfect for all games, so it's a good idea to have another seperate mouse for when you really want to frag someone and the integrated just isn't up to the game's requirements.

When looking for a HTPC (home theater PC) keyboard, there are several factors I take into account.

1. Is it compact enough not to take up too much room on my coffee table.

2. Is it large enough not to get lost like a normal TV remote.

3. Is it durable enough to resist falling off the table.

4. Is it comfortable to hold and type on.

5. Do I need more than one device to perform normal functions, ie. do I need a seperate mouse and keyboard.

6. Can I easily reprogram the keys, use it with Girder, or otherwise customize it.

7. Range, can it operate from across the room, or in a different room.

8. Does it contain multimedia keys, and/or other multimedia keys.

*Gyration Ultra Suite* and/or * Gyration Media Center*









Pros:
1. nice compact design.
2. No drivers required.
3. The seperate mouse/remote works in air without a mouse pad.
4. Standard multimedia buttons across top of keyboard.
5. Very durable design, even comes with a dust cover.
6. Doesn't conflict with other wireless devices, several gyration devices can operate at the same time.
7. Remote/mouse is rechargeable.
8. Worked even when the microwave was being used.
9. Although this mouse/remote keyboard combo has a lot of cons, the mouse/remote working in air does have it uses, like DJ-ing and KJ-ing from across the room with the right software, or doing presentations.
10. It's a blast playing GTA two player with one person controlling the keyboard and one controlling the mouse. 

Cons:
1. Batteries not rechargeable.
2. Seperate mouse/remote and keyboard means more things to get lost and/or broken. 
3. Special HTPC keys don't work with Girder, or anything I can find but WinMCE. I suppose you could find ways to use the keys to operate macros, if you were persistant.
4. Special HTPC keys don't work with Girder, or anything I can find but WinMCE. (I know I put it twice.)
5. Mouse/remote doesn't include number keys, a must for searching the guide in MCE.
5. Mouse/remote doesn't include number keys, a must for searching the guide in MCE. (I know I put it twice.)
7. Mouse/remote batteries died quickly, normally within a day's time.
8. Price: around $160 up.

For more research on this product: http://www4.shopping.com/xPO-Gyrati...EYBOARD_SUITE_100FT_RANGE_USB_MEDIA~CLT-HSNLF

Not findable using Bizrate.

My score 8/10

*The Belkin MediaPilot *









The Belkin MediaPilot is the only keyboard I'm reviewing that includes both RF and IR operation. Oddly enough, this keyboard has a learning remote built into it, so you can learn codes for your other stuff if you still have the original remote. If you don't have the original remote, there's still hope because you can enter a code for most devices. It seems that the learning remote inside the keyboard is identical to one of the all-in-one remotes that radio shack sells, so if the keyboard doesn't include a code you need, or if you're wondering if it will work with your equipment, you can check here: http://www.rcinfo.com/152117.htm to see if the radio shack model has the code listed and use that code on the keyboard.

Pros:
1. Docking station adds numeric keypad. 
2. Includes HTPC buttons.
3. Learning programable IR included.
4. integrated mouse/joystick works decently for light gaming, although it would have worked better if the mouse/joystick and the buttons position on the keyboard were reversed. 
5. Detached from the dock, the keyboard feels durable.
6. Compact when detached.
7. programable keys.

Cons:
1. Sleep button to close to Home button.
2. Docking station is also the reciever making it bulky for placement without a desk.
3. Not really comfortable to use the docking station due to the uneven keys, the uneven surfaces, the keyboard flexing under pressure, and the base slipping due to the poorly attached feet.
4. Lost contact while we made popcorn in the microwave.
6. Odd color design, three shades of blue. Don't they know that Black matches everything?
7. Price: around $75

For more info on this product: 
http://www.bizrate.com/marketplace/search/search__cat_id--493,prod_id--323863173.html

My score: 7/10 due to the programable options and learning remote.

*BTC 9019URF *









Pros: 
1. Side handles are easy to grip, carry.
2. Integrated mouse/joystick, works very well with most games. For Unreal Tournament and FPS's, you'll need to remap the buttons to make it really playable.
3. Sturdy
4. Larger than the MediaPilot, and the Gyration, while still being compact.
5. Price: $40, it's IMO the best HTPC keyboard you can get in it's price range, and depending on the user, the best in any price range.

Cons:
1. Batteries aren't rechargeable.
2. Larger than MediaPilot and Gyration, while still being compact. (yup, I know I put this in pros as well.
3. It doesn't feel quite as sturdy as the Gyration, but maybe it's because of it's size.
4. I really trying hard to figure out cons for this keyboard.

For more info on this: http://www.bizrate.com/buy/products...3,keyword--9019urf,search_box--1,sfsk--3.html
Although, I bought mine from here: http://ogeek.com/product_reviews_info.php?products_id=74&reviews_id=1

My score, 9/10

Well folks, there you have it. I prefer the BTC 9019URF over the more expensive keyboards, but each keyboard or keyboard mouse combination has features that make them unique. The Gyration has the remote/mouse that works in air, which is a pro and a con, the MediaPilot has a integrated learning remote. The BTC 9019URF, while not having the "special" features of the other two, seems to have the basics of a good HTPC keyboard almost perfect.

If you're just going for decent all-around usability or price , do yourself a favor and get the 9019URF.

If you're a armchair DJ and presenter, maybe the Gyration would be best for you but remember the HTPC buttons don't work by default in anything but WinMCE. The mouse/remote is seperate,but not real comfortable for gaming purposes, unless your playing two player on a normally one-player game, when it can be a blast.

If you're using both a desk and a big-screen TV and have tons of seperate equipment to control, then maybe you might feel at home with the MediaPilot, even if it feels kinda hacked together by the manufacturer.


----------

